# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Món ngon Nam Ninh- Trung Quốc

## dulichnamninh

Nam Ninh là một trung tâm kinh tế, chính trị và văn hóa của Trung Quốc. Hơn nữa, được mệnh danh là :”mùa đông không khô héo, hoa không phải mùa xuân cũng nở rộ”, Nam Ninh ngày càng thu hút nhiều khách du lịch.

 
Từ Việt Nam đi du lịch Nam Ninh rất dễ dàng, tới đây, bạn còn được thưởng thức nhiều món đặc trưng của Trung Quốc. Vịt xào chanh Cao Phong cũng là một món mà bạn nên thử khi đến nơi này.
Món ăn này chế biến tương đối cầu kì, vịt phải là vịt ta hoặc vịt Bắc Kinh. Trước tiên phải luộc vịt rồi chạt thành miếng, sau đó ướp các loại gia vị và xào. Món này được xuất phát từ nhà hàng Cao Phong nên được gọi là Vịt xào chanh Cao Phong. 

Món này rất đặc biệt, có vịt rất thơm ngon và có vị chua của chanh cùng vị cay của ớt. Ăn món này vào những ngày đông hoặc ngày mưa thì thật tuyệt. Vì món này được nhiều người yêu thích nên ngày nay được phổ biến ở nhiều nơi.

Còn rất nhiều món hấp dẫn đang chờ bạn khám phá khi đến Nam Ninh. Cùng Dulichghep đến đây thưởng thức cảnh đẹp và những món ngon nhé!

----------


## con_zubo

Đúng là thức ăn dinh dưỡng, nhìn hấp dẫn quá, tiếc rằng không có cơ hội để trải nghiệm, chắc phải đi du lịch một chuyến thôi.

----------


## dung89

Ôi chân gà hehe

----------

